# Musiccity's European (Mis)Adventures! :D



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Alright time to start posting pictures from my summer in Europe! So since my trip was a hot mess! (Though equally as fun). This thread is going to be just as disorganized as I'm going to be posting pictures chronologically instead of organized by cities.

This thread will contain pictures of places throughout Spain


Guest Starring: France, Portugal


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

*Madrid!*

Atocha Station



Retiro Park







Important monument, name escapes me.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Madrid scenes


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Looking good.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Plaza del Sol



Plaza Mayor


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Important cathedral, can't remember name



Atocha Station



Back to Retiro Park (we got really lost in this park )


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Drunken misadventure!! (me on left)


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

That's it for today, stay tuned!!


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Y'all better the hell comment I'm not doing this for my health


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Will you post pics of the suburb where you stayed?


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Suburbanist said:


> Will you post pics of the suburb where you stayed?


That will be coming soon!


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice shots of some of the older architecture. Pretty girl in that picture with you.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks Q!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Great pictures! I love, love Madrid


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos; well done Music :cheers:


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you! Another update in a few hours :cheers:


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

Nice


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

So how did you like Madrid?


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

The girl is pretty.


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

musiccity said:


> Important cathedral, can't remember name


That's La Almudena, which is the cathedral church of Madrid since the 1990s.

[As a cathedral, I much prefer the Jesuit foundation of San Isidro.]


----------

